# Los Matadores



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone think they will have any impact in the tag division or be used like 3MB and just put over teams?


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

at first they will win some matches,later - jobbers


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Pycckue said:


> at first they will win some matches,later - jobbers


pretty much this.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

It's a fucking dumb gimmick, so yeah. Come in hot, fade out quicker than the Highlanders.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Pycckue said:


> at first they will win some matches,later - jobbers


^ Basically. They'll probably build them up for a month or two, then just start feeding them to the shield and PTP (if they get their big push, that is).


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So just because you guys don't like the gimmick they will fail? Okay then.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The One said:


> So just because you guys don't like the gimmick they will fail? Okay then.


Not necessarily because we don't like the gimmick. It's more that WWE has a tendency of building up these gimmicky characters then just killing them off after a short amount of time.

I'd be happy to be wrong in this situation, but that's just my prediction.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

The promo video for them is quite possibly the most retarded promo video I have ever seen for a wrestler.... Like super retarded, I already don't take them seriously. Win debut match and fed to the other teams I reckon.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Not necessarily because we don't like the gimmick. It's more that WWE has a tendency of building up these gimmicky characters then just killing them off after a short amount of time.
> 
> I'd be happy to be wrong in this situation, but that's just my prediction.


I guess you can say Bray Watt is an acception.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

The One said:


> So just because you guys don't like the gimmick they will fail? Okay then.


No, people think they're destined for jobber status because it's what 95% of 'gimmicky' wrestlers have eventually been subjected to in the past.

I can see them taking a path similar to Tons of Funk, win a few matches in their first couple of months (maybe even get a title match or two), before eventually falling down the card and becoming playthings for The Shield, Real Americans and PTP to beat every week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fans will chant Primo and Epico at them. Should have did better to hide who they are, full masks or something. Both can go in the ring, but this gimmick isn't going to make fans care about them. 
I honestly think this gimmick is more about getting the Ole chant established away from Sami Zayn, so when Zayn debuts he doesn't get the Generico Ole chants.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I honestly think this gimmick is more about getting the Ole chant established away from Sami Zayn, so when Zayn debuts he doesn't get the Generico Ole chants.


This.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

They;ll be hot at first but then they'll fade out.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

As others have said they will probably win a few matches and then fade away.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Their best case scenario is after a month or so of this shitty gimmick for them to rip off the masks and do a scripted shoot about the rich wrestling tradition and history of the Colon family. Let the world know that they're not fucking bull fighters, they are skilled professional wrestlers.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

The One said:


> So just because you guys don't like the gimmick they will fail? Okay then.


they don't like the gimmick because 'OLE' should be only for el generico


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> they don't like the gimmick because 'OLE' should be only for el generico


or maybe because its because they aren't really bull fighters?



The One said:


> So just because you guys don't like the gimmick they will fail? Okay then.


dude.....its the wwe tag division we're talking about


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Hope the crowd chant boring during their debut.. I don't see this gimmick going anywhere...


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

They will start to have some steam at first, by winning match after match, but then start to fizzle out after a few months. I don't see anything intriguing about their Matador gimmicks.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

It won't take long for them to go from fighting bulls to cleaning up behind them.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Their best case scenario is after a month or so of this shitty gimmick for them to rip off the masks and do a scripted shoot about the rich wrestling tradition and history of the Colon family. Let the world know that they're not fucking bull fighters, they are skilled professional wrestlers.


Something along the lines of this. Of course, many people said the same kinds of things about Fandango, and look where he is. Maybe not a top drawer talent, but still getting a pop, and showing up in potential storylines. This looks like a stupid gimmick. Worst case scenario, it _is _a stupid gimmick, and good for a few cheap laughs before they are sent away. But maybe there is more going on than we suspect?

Most of the time I find it is more enjoyable to just let the characters tell the story, without over thinking it too much beforehand. I can always fast forward through their matches later if they turn out to be lousy.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Eventually I'd have them side with Del Rio, Ricardo & Mendes to form a Latino stable. Maybe even include Sin Cara if the glass midget can get his shit together.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Zig-Kick. said:


> It's a fucking dumb gimmick, so yeah. Come in hot, fade out quicker than the Highlanders.


More like the WHOlanders

:batista4:aries2:kane


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

reyfan said:


> More like the WHOlanders
> 
> :batista4:aries2:kane


Highlanders taught me about weighing things in "stone". So for that alone, they were educational and I will always remember them. For that alone, most likely. But it is something.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Its entirely up to Primo and Epico to get this thing over and ride it for as long as they can. They'll ultimately be jobbers its just a matter of how soon.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't see them succeeding at all. I'm usually positive about the WWE but I doubt this gimmick ever works.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

When I think of Ole I think of "football" (soccer) not Sami Zayn, when the foreign fans were doing it it wasn't because that random guy it's because it's used in Soccer, I think to many of you are giving credit to that guy rather than the more popular use of it.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> they don't like the gimmick because 'OLE' should be only for el generico


99% of the WWE Universe doesn't know who El Generico is.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

They will get an initial push , if they get over with the crowd it might get more serious , otherwise they will probably be abandoned.
I also dont get all the negativity about their gimmick , i like the idea because its something different and fresh (i knew its been done before but how many years ago?) .I am willing to give them a chance or two and i hope they are successful.



Big Dog said:


> When I think of Ole I think of "football" (soccer) not Sami Zayn, when the foreign fans were doing it it wasn't because that random guy it's because it's used in Soccer, I think to many of you are giving credit to that guy rather than the more popular use of it.


I agree to some extend but isnt there a difference between the "OLE!" and the song that goes "Ole ole ole ole yadada" .I am not sure what was yelled at Generico just OLE! (like the matadores promo) or the Ole song popular from football.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Sooo, seems like I'm really the only one liking their Hype Promo? :lol
..._and_ the Gimmick? 

It's interesting and I finally wanna see a match with them or their debut.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Max Mouse said:


> Hope the crowd chant boring during their debut.. I don't see this gimmick going anywhere...


What if the debut is really good? Stupid mentality to have.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

x78 said:


> What if the debut is really good? Stupid mentality to have.


HAve to consider where you are.


----------



## FBrizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

These guys will come in and beat a team like 3MB or The Real Americans.

Then, they'll slowly fade away and get worked by...

The Primetime Players, The Shield, The USOs, any other tag team you put them against.

Not a fan of this gimmick.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

They'll probably be a comedy gimmick which will provide a nice break from all the seriousness.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

They'll debut, win a few matches (probably against The Real Americans) and then they will probably end up becoming the Face equivalent to 3MB and job to every heel tag team they are put up against.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Fresh faces. That's all that matters right now. WWE needs to keep blooding / trying new gimmicks to see what works and what doesn't. 

I'm not hyped about the gimmick, but given that I was hyped about the Wyatts and was disappointed ---- I'm hoping against hope that the opposite might happen this time round.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

This gimmick has huge potential.. Wish they had better looking gear to go with it though >.<. The crowd could either destroy these two or get really into the Ole.


----------



## murasaki00 (Sep 13, 2013)

It's such a bad Idea it makes me want to believe it's suppose to be bad. Like it's actually some elaborate ruse that will lead to something that doesn't suck.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm just dreading all the racist "jokes" that will come from commentary table with this. It just needs to pass.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Even in the promo they look like jobbers, does WWE even try anymore?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They'll most likely debut while Real Americans are in the ring, and fpalm go over them in a quick fashion then have a one sided feud with them and then god knows what after that, tag team championship contenders.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Primo and Epico must be annoyed at being stereotyped and forced into a Mexican gimmick.


----------



## The_Los_Matadores (Sep 4, 2013)

Los Matadores will challenge for the title. They will use their vocational skills to out maneuver the Shield and become champions.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

As a Finnish sceptic ,only thing i assume to happen with these matadores is hugest flop ever.

Sh#t like this should be taken over the limits. NOT like ,first they are from Puerto Rico and all the sudden they are matadores from Mexico. Why not make the FIRST tag-team from space?!?

Aliens from outer space ,with their faces painted green


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

They're from Spain, not Mexico according to their gimmicked home. I'd be okay with this silly gimmick IF it wasn't Primo and Epico, because it's doomed to fail with them because fans will know it's just Primo and Epico under half-masks playing Spanish matadors. 

If it was two debuting developmentals in the gimmick, I'd be much more interested in giving the team a chance.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sure most of the fans already forgot about Primo and Epico... Except for some of the internet fans, i don't think it will bother anybody


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If it was two debuting developmentals in the gimmick, I'd be much more interested in giving the team a chance.


THIS x 1000


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I am going to give them a chance, their gimmick does seem like something that popped out of the New Generation Era with Adam Bomb and Duke the Dumpster Droese but what the hell they should be fun to watch at least... hopefully


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

At least they're trying to get Primo and Epico over by re-packaging them as opposed to dropping a solid tag-team, the production of the vignettes and the attire strongly indicate that it'll be an over-the-top comedy gimmick due to the notoriety of bull-fighting and I'm willing to wager that it signals the break-up of 3MB as a trio.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

I have an awful feeling that when Sami Zayn debuts and gets the 'ole' chants, they will do something stupid with the 3 of them.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

This gimmick didn't work when Tito Santana did it, I doubt it'll work now


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

They will be the most un over tag team in recent history.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Los Matadores Debut*







Tonight it looks like from Zeb's tweets that they'll be facing the Real Americans;



> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb
> Here in #wwebiloxi for #RAW . Saw 2 guys "sneaking" in the back door. @WWELosMatadores maybe???





> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb
> BULL FIGHTING AS AN ALTERNATE CAREER? I INVENTED BULL FIGHTING BUT IN THOSE DAYS, THE BULL HAD A SWORD TOO. @WWE





> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb
> On the way to #RAW #wwebiloxi Monday night. @WWELosMatadores are on our radar. @AntonioCesaro @RealJackSwagger @WWE





> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb
> "@Pipervalentine: @WWEZeb @WCWToday @WWELosMatadores @WWE they're Puerto Rican...EVEN WORSE. ILLEGALS POSING AS PUERTO RICANS. SNEAKY!!!


Either way more twitter gold from Colter.

This feud would be awesome IMO, thoughts?


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

It could be awesome, but it really depends on what they're actually like lol if you know what I mean


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

:lmao Two guys sneaking in


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

I love Zeb.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

You know, its kinda weird that this is the 2nd straight debut occurring on a go home show...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

So this is why the Real Americans actually won a couple matches.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

Does anyone have a gif of Cotler doing the finger walk?


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

Its not really a spoiler if WWE posted it on Twitter. Then again they spoiled Brocks return for a cheap trend on Twitter.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*



KO Bossy said:


> You know, its kinda weird that this is the 2nd straight debut occurring on a go home show...


Who debuted on the go home show for NOC? i forget.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

jobbers are sneaking in OLE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

Zeb is awesome :lol
Why not..could be a fun storyline...ARRRIBA!!!!! I'd mark out if Tito Santana came out with them!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

Since they're in Biloxi, Swagger better let someone else drive him around after the show. 

It's where he got busted with pot a few months ago.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*



BIGFOOT said:


> Its not really a spoiler if WWE posted it on Twitter. Then again they spoiled Brocks return for a cheap trend on Twitter.


A warning as to who they will be facing is what I meant.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

I find it odd how the WWE are high on Epico and Primo, advertising them up the fan's asses for months now until they finally come out, wanting us to pay attention to them. I find it puzzling because Carlito their cousin has been very critical of the WWE in tweets and such since his release, yet his cousins aren't getting punished for it. People get punished for less than that.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

PLS PLS PLS give Zeb mic time tonight :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

Yeah. This was pretty obvious as soon as Cesaro/Swagger won a match on SuperStars and Smackdown. I was all like :dance but then remembered it was just to push Los Matadores. But I envision a split in the Real Americans :cheer


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

A natural feud for the Los Matadores so no surprise.


----------



## llennellV3 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

Ole! Ole! Gosh, I am all about giving things a shot before commenting...but this gimmick has the potential to be the worst gimmick in wrestling history.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

Oh wow :lol
just wow hahahahaha


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*

Really not sure why people think that is Sin Cara since he is clearly several inches shorter

It was reported that WWE had signed Masacarita Dorada (the best mini wrestler in Mexico) to a deal a while back


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

Whoever he is, its the best gimmick ive seen in years!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

Lol, nb i guess enjoyed the segment ;p


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*



Ben_3:16 said:


> Whoever he is, its the best gimmick ive seen in years!!


He is 4ft 5in but can do moonsaults and springboards better than a lot of guys


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

I thought it was Daniel Bryan! :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

That was so bad it was great! :lol
I have the feeling the bull may not stick around long though if WWE follows the usual pattern of killing the best parts of gimmicks as fast as they can


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

More legit minis in animal costumes. American Dragon and Little Dragon please.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

I fucked up.

Still liked that, good comedic spots.

I'll take them over 3MB as the top jobber tag team any day.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

jesus christ that was one of the most cringe worthy things I seen on RAW in a while. that gimmick is definitely goes in category as one of the worst gimmicks I seen in wrestling. If you liked it w/e but I can't see how... As much as I can't stand John Cena. I think i'd rather sit through a john cena promo RATHER than that trash I just seen. Hell I'd rather watch a fucking santino match. That is how much I think this new gimmick is trash.

my theory is WWE made this so that Ole chant that's been going on for months either gets drowned out or if it's chanted they can see they are referring to the ''los matadores'' 

that's my take on it. they are either trying to get rid of that chant and remind people if you chant ole and shit like that then its because of los matadores. hope you guys understand what Im saying. Trying to find a way to explain it in easy words. but ya

lmk your input guys


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

EVERYTHING WAS WORTH IT!!!! Nothing tonight is going to top that for me in pure entertainment value. It's been awhile since I laughed my ass off like that.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kind of a spoiler for Los Matadores debut*

Well, at least the Real Americans didn't have to job to this abomination of a team.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

That was GOD AWFUL. Truly didn't expect it to be THAT BAD, but it was even worse than that. whoa, Vince REALLY outdid himself this time.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

Don't see the problem with it tbh.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

I'm glad that I watch wrestling alone.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

you would have to be a complete retard to think that is sin cara like srsly


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

The tag-team is the sort of gimmick we used to get in the early 90's. It reeks of a Vince pet project.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*

I think it may be Punk. They have similar body type.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm glad that I watch wrestling alone.



Why do you care what other people think?


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

For some reason it made me think of the mantaur which was horrible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

it's the latest hard-on vince has had with nostalgia and old fun 80/90s gimmicks :vince5


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

Oh, shut up, losers, it wasn't nearly as bad as most people expected!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

The gimmick was great fun. If you're seriously offended by light-hearted comedy segments in the lower-midcard then you need to lighten the fuck up and get a grip.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

the midget was superb the two crabs primo and epico sucked enormous amounts of arse 

big surprise?


----------



## llennellV3 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*



Snapdragon said:


> Why do you care what other people think?


When it's that bad...it isnt only embarrassing, but people might think there is something wrong with us...glad I was alone too.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*



Snapdragon said:


> Why do you care what other people think?


Because there's entertainment and there's cringeworthy.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

So it's been ten minutes since they made their debut and the judgement has been passed already?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Because there's entertainment and there's cringeworthy.



Like what you like man, be proud of it


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



x78 said:


> The gimmick was great fun. If you're seriously offended by light-hearted comedy segments in the lower-midcard then you need to lighten the fuck up and get a grip.


I'm not 12 years old though, so you'll excuse me if I'm not bowled over by such a silly tag-team. The only redeeming factor of that segment was the bull who was a proper hoot. If they actually teamed the bull with two wrestlers with some talent I might be more inclined to enjoy it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

We have Santino...why not Los Matadores??

I rather they come up with a comedy gimmick instead of that guest host shit they did back in 09 for comedy. Maybe the top faces can stop being less cartoony.


----------



## El Torito (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

¡OLÉ!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



O Fenômeno said:


> We have Santino...why not Los Matadores??
> 
> I rather they come up with a comedy gimmick instead of that guest host shit they did back in 09 for comedy. Maybe the top faces can stop being less cartoony.


Santino is genuinely entertaining though, Epico and Primo however, are not.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



etched Chaos said:


> I'm not 12 years old though, so you'll excuse me if I'm not bowled over by such a silly tag-team. The only redeeming factor of that segment was the bull who was a proper hoot. If they actually teamed the bull with two wrestlers with some talent I might be more inclined to enjoy it.


You want to see legit wrestlers with main-event potential being paired with a midget in a bull costume? fpalm


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

The Great Khali had one of the greatest debuts ever and look how bad he turned out.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



x78 said:


> You want to see legit wrestlers with main-event potential being paired with a midget in a bull costume? fpalm


I just said talent, El Generico with the bull would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*



Coyotex said:


> you would have to be a complete retard to think that is sin cara like srsly



I don't get it either.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> So it's been ten minutes since they made their debut and the judgement has been passed already?


it was sloppy, awkward the midget was better technically than the 2 ole ******* you need 2 weeks to confirm such shit?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> That was GOD AWFUL. Truly didn't expect it to be THAT BAD, but it was even worse than that. whoa, Vince REALLY outdid himself this time.


you are JUST RACIST in my opinion.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*



Snapdragon said:


> Like what you like man, be proud of it


No I love wrestling but I disliked that bull segment. It seemed like overkill for the gimmick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*

its manotars kid


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

If you're doing a full-on comedy gimmick the actual performer needs the charisma to pull it off or you just get a giant clusterfuck. The bull was the only redeeming part of it all. Someone like Santino works because he's bloody entertaining and so can do the silly gimmick and make people give a shit. Epico and Primo are not and will never be comedy performers worth our time. It just feels like Vince got a hard-on for bullfighters after hearing about El Generico's Ole chants and picked the closest wrestlers to Spaniards on the roster and turned them into Los Matadores. 

When do we get a Bull vs. Hornswoggle feud?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

I wasn't feeling it, even if it was meant to be funny.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*

I liked the little bull. 

Better than the tag team.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

Way way too little to fume over, will be gone in under a year anyway.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*

It's Tito, he shrunk as he got older that's all


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*

What can we expect next lol. first we see Khali and Jinder Mahal snake charming and now this with Los Matadores


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

we need that hispanic demographic, damn it. :vince5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*

shit dbl post :lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*

This guy is a huge talent ... that is dressed like Mantaur.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



Chan Hung said:


> it's the latest hard-on vince has had with nostalgia and old fun 80/90s gimmicks :vince5


As opposed to IWC's hard-on for Attitude Era gimmicks.

Just sayin.

But tbh, they're for the kids. I've no clue why people don't figure out this shit.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> This guy is a huge talent ... that is dressed like Mantaur.


Getting paid thousands of dollars to dress like a bull sounds like a great deal to me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada*



scrilla said:


> you are JUST RACIST in my opinion.


My all time fave of this generation is whiter than you, fall off.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*

El Torito is fucking awesome


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



Natsuke said:


> As opposed to IWC's hard-on for Attitude Era gimmicks.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> But tbh, they're for the kids. I've no clue why people don't figure out this shit.


If only we could go back to the Attitude Era, when the tag-teams were all so serious and intense.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*

Wait. So you're telling me that the bull wasn't Sin Cara?!?!?! Well I never...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Bull is Masacarita Dorada NOT Sin Cara*



bkfestivus said:


> Wait. So you're telling me that the bull wasn't Sin Cara?!?!?! Well I never...



Plenty of people thought it was


----------



## llennellV3 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



Old_John said:


> Oh, shut up, losers, it wasn't nearly as bad as most people expected!


Gimmick sucked. Your Sig is funny.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> The Great Khali had one of the greatest debuts ever and look how bad he turned out.


lol


----------



## Showoff 2.0 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

I thought the midget was hilarious


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*

The music was fucking pimp though.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: my theory on this garbage trash los matadors crap and why we have them now*



x78 said:


> The gimmick was great fun. If you're seriously offended by light-hearted comedy segments in the lower-midcard then you need to lighten the fuck up and get a grip.


Fucking this.


----------



## saucery (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

In case it hasn't been posted, El Torito is phenomenal


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Well... it's an absolutly stupid gimmick but I actually found it somewhat enjoyable and not cringeworthy (like Fandango and Tons of Funk) like I thought it would be. I mainly enjoyed the in-ring work. I'll have no real problem with these guys as long as they remain in the lower mid-card. It's a nice cheap fun gimmick that surprisingly doesn't entirely suck.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I thought it was great, especially torito bouncing all over the ropes.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

El Torito looks like a beast, I'll give the guys credit for actually committing to the gimmick as they actually did try to put on a show and it was a nice break from the whole corporation angle. A feud with The Real Americans seems inevitable, more T.V time for Cesaro, Coulter, El Torito and Primo is fine by me.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Is El torito the same wrestler who wrestled in the mini's division back in late 1997?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

well the promos lead me to believe they would be authentic and classy Mexican wrestlers. At first they looked authentic and paying tribute to their heritage, but then they stopped and out came a little guy in a bull costume. Unless that's what goes on down in Mexico (I don't know), that doesn't seem very heritage-_ful or authentic. 

I think that's why people seem pissed or confused. It went from an authentic, paying respect to Mexican/Luchadore wrestlers to instead being somewhat of a comedy gimmick. That's why I'm upset with their debut. Del Rio is the bad guy, a Mexican wrestler; so an authentic and serious Mexican face would have been "Best for Business". At least I think right now. We already have enough comedy gimmicks in WWE._


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> well the promos lead me to believe they would be authentic and classy Mexican wrestlers. At first they looked authentic and paying tribute to their heritage, but then they stopped and out came a little guy in a bull costume. Unless that's what goes on down in Mexico (I don't know), that doesn't seem very heritage-_ful or authentic.
> 
> I think that's why people seem pissed or confused. It went from an authentic, paying respect to Mexican/Luchadore wrestlers to instead being somewhat of a comedy gimmick. That's why I'm upset with their debut. Del Rio is the bad guy, a Mexican wrestler; so an authentic and serious Mexican face would have been "Best for Business". At least I think right now. We already have enough comedy gimmicks in WWE._


_

This. They were presented as serious contenders. I was enjoying their opening sequence when all of a sudden a guy in a bull costume comes out? fpalm We don't need another commedy gimmick._


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> well the promos lead me to believe they would be authentic and classy Mexican wrestlers. At first they looked authentic and paying tribute to their heritage, but then they stopped and out came a little guy in a bull costume. * Unless that's what goes on down in Mexico (I don't know)*, that doesn't seem very heritage-_ful or authentic. _


_

It is. El Torito is a well known mini-wrestler from Mexico under a new gimmick._


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

*I fucking LOVED it!*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

You guys thought they were going to be a serious gimmick? :hayden3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I think it's funny people took the promos serious...of course they were going to be a comedy tag team lol..it was pretty obvious IMHO


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

What about their debut promos should have been taken seriously?

It was at least 14 times better then I thought it would be. El Torito makes it work and I hope they all get a good run out of it.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I can't wait until the beat Shield in a 6 man tag match.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

_Obviously El Torito will be the breakout of the three, but it was enjoyable especially Torito jumping around we'll see where they will take this and how long as it seems obvious Tons of Funk have gone down alot and hardly on tv they should have them turn heel and be a big monster tag team. 

As for the OLE! chants can't help but think of El Generico the entire time and how over he would be if it was him in this spot instead of Los Matadors with his move set and excitement he brings they should of stuck him with the mask and be something similar to El Generico but keep the OLE! chants  ah well._


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Comedy tag teams worked in the past because they were actually likeable and funny, plus they were around when tag team wrestling was at its finest in the WWF. These guys certainly aren't funny and they're sure as shit not likeable, well, not to me anyway. They're just another silly gimmick with no direction thrown into a failing division. At this point it's just Vince doing stupid shit because he thinks it's the most awesome thing ever... and it's just not. 

Fix the tag division before introducing crazy gimmicks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Its obvious as hell they was only made to get the Ole! chant away from Sami Zayne when he debuts. They're pushing the Ole chant so hard so people will relate the chant with them and not Sami. 

They was decent, its sad that the midget in the bull outfit was the best part. Also their attires are god awful, looks cheap as hell, like they got 2 pink shirts and made eyes holes and started wearing them as a mask playing super hero. The fans couldn't a shit about these guys, i mean they already know its Primo and Epico in pink bandana masks, not much to care about tbh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



SubZero3:16 said:


> This. They were presented as serious contenders. I was enjoying their opening sequence when all of a sudden a guy in a bull costume comes out? fpalm We don't need another commedy gimmick.


I couldn't cringe any harder.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> well the promos lead me to believe they would be authentic and classy Mexican wrestlers. At first they looked authentic and paying tribute to their heritage, but then they stopped and out came a little guy in a bull costume. Unless that's what goes on down in Mexico (I don't know), that doesn't seem very heritage-_ful or authentic.
> 
> I think that's why people seem pissed or confused. It went from an authentic, paying respect to Mexican/Luchadore wrestlers to instead being somewhat of a comedy gimmick. That's why I'm upset with their debut. Del Rio is the bad guy, a Mexican wrestler; so an authentic and serious Mexican face would have been "Best for Business". At least I think right now. We already have enough comedy gimmicks in WWE._


_

Matador is Spaniard thing though._


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I enjoyed their debut together. Primo and Epico are both pretty good workers in the ring, and I already knew that they were going to be a comedy tag team. El Torito was entertaining as well.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Prediction: El Torito will pin Sin Cara in the next year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> well the promos lead me to believe they would be authentic and classy Mexican wrestlers. At first they looked authentic and paying tribute to their heritage, but then they stopped and out came a little guy in a bull costume. Unless that's what goes on down in Mexico (I don't know), that doesn't seem very heritage-_ful or authentic.
> 
> I think that's why people seem pissed or confused. It went from an authentic, paying respect to Mexican/Luchadore wrestlers to instead being somewhat of a comedy gimmick. That's why I'm upset with their debut. Del Rio is the bad guy, a Mexican wrestler; so an authentic and serious Mexican face would have been "Best for Business". At least I think right now. We already have enough comedy gimmicks in WWE._


_

Lol it was obvious from the start that they was gonna be a comedy team. I mean just look at the cheesy promo's with the fake crowd and two guys in pink masks pretending to be bull fighters. From the narrator to the outfits to the cheesy effects you could tell they wasn't a serious team._


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Asenath said:


> It is. El Torito is a well known mini-wrestler from Mexico under a new gimmick.


Good. See, I don't think anyone knows this. Commentators could have at least have 1 sentence of miniature wrestling then. 







Chan Hung said:


> I think it's funny people took the promos serious...of course they were going to be a comedy tag team lol..it was pretty obvious IMHO


I thought it was obvious these guys were going to be classy and honorable. I don't know of that's honorable on Mexico, but it looked like a slap sick comedy gimmick tonight. 








O Fenômeno said:


> Matador is Spaniard thing though.


The name, that doesn't mean much. I understand it's a Spanish name, but the promos talked about history and legend. Then outcomes a little guy who outshines the main wrestlers. Asenath said he was an actual wrestler, that's great. But I don't want the comedy part of their gimmick to outshine the wrestling. 

I don't want to lock in my opinion yet though; their initial debut. Their finisher was awesome so I look forward to seeing them again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I don't typically like WWE's brand of humor but I actually laughed out loud a couple times during Los Matadores' debut. They have the sort of gimmick that people could actually enjoy without taking them too seriously so what's the harm in letting them go for a while? Primo and Epico are both good workers that have exciting movesets and then when you add in the bull it's pretty great. I'd much rather see them be silly with this than legitimately trying to put them over as bullfighters.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



SAMCRO said:


> Its obvious as hell they was only made to get the Ole! chant away from Sami Zayne when he debuts. They're pushing the Ole chant so hard so people will relate the chant with them and not Sami.


Am glad I wasn't the only guy thinking that. However, the WWE crowd is hardly aware of Sami's chant anyways. Even if a few people in the crowd had started it on his debut or whatever - the casuals probably would not have bought in and it might have died over time.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Good god, I wasn't expecting it to be great or anything, but a guy in a bull suit? Really.

Much much worse than I thought the gimmick would be, what a joke.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Literally fell asleep during the match. Last I remember was some child in a bull costume hopping up and down the ropes and last thing I was thinking was I hope they didn't do all that build for this bullshit and that the little bull guy is going to get over more than the wresters. The costumes are a sore to look at as well. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Sami continues to get very loud Ole chants at house shows and on NXT

I think he will be fine but WWE are definitely trying their best to kill it dead


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Snapdragon said:


> Sami continues to get very loud Ole chants at house shows and on NXT
> 
> I think he will be fine but WWE are definitely trying their best to kill it dead


Yeah, i mean at the start of their entrance they have in big bold letters on the tron OLE! OLE! OLE! they're really trying hard to get the chant away from Sami.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Los Matadores look like the live action Teenage mutant Ninja Turtles, that provided a little entertainment to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

That was the biggest joke I've seen in a long time. I'm sure I'll enjoy seeing them on tv so that I can laugh at how absurd it is that this gimmick even exists.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Good god, I wasn't expecting it to be great or anything, but a guy in a bull suit? Really.
> 
> Much much worse than I thought the gimmick would be, what a joke.


Rumors has it that's Sin Cara :lol

On a serious note I definitely wasn't expecting the entrance to be so "Amateur" after months of ads. 

Can we get used to the mini bull coming to the ring weekly? I say draft them to Smackdown and pretend it never happened on Raw.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Apex Predator said:


> Rumors has it that's Sin Cara :lol
> 
> On a serious note I definitely wasn't expecting the entrance to be so "Amateur" after months of ads.
> 
> Can we get used to the mini bull coming to the ring weekly? I say draft them to Smackdown and pretend it never happened on Raw.


So many things wrong with this post.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Mantaurded. That is all that can be said of this.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*






Anyone else remember this junior division shit? Well I read somewhere that Mascrita Sagrada is El Torito.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I couldn't cringe any harder.


I agree.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Eh, i'll give it another 2-3 RAWs before everyone shits all over it.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Apex Predator said:


> Rumors has it that's Sin Cara :lol
> 
> On a serious note I definitely wasn't expecting the entrance to be so "Amateur" after months of ads.
> 
> Can we get used to the mini bull coming to the ring weekly? I say draft them to Smackdown and pretend it never happened on Raw.


He's kind of 3 feet too short to be Sin Cara. It's that one luchador midget that they picked up, you'll have seen him in gifs before.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



PoisonMouse said:


> He's kind of 3 feet too short to be Sin Cara. It's that one luchador midget that they picked up, you'll have seen him in gifs before.


I wasn't serious ..lol

Just some people was jokingly saying it in the Raw discussion thread. The debut wasn't the best or expected. So.finding some humor in the situation is cool.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I felt some serious second-hand embarrassment for Primo and Epico. I did like their tag team finisher though.

That El Torito is oddly entertaining.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Just wait until the Primo and Epico chants start when the fans get frustrated.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Apex Predator said:


> Just wait until the Primo and Epico chants start when the fans get frustrated.


I heard a smark yelling one of those names, I don't remember which one.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

They were chanting "Primo".


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Did anyone else feel like they just paid to see a really cheap Mexican beastiality orgy. I


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I personally really enjoyed their debut a lot more than I thought I would. Also, I think the little bull is going to get really over.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

IWC: No Fun Allowed


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



DisturbedOne98 said:


> I personally really enjoyed their debut a lot more than I thought I would. Also, I think the little bull is going to get really over.


I enjoyed the bull. It's the two rodeo clowns with him I could have done without.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I didn't mind this to be honest, El Torito is fucking awesome but I just can't help but think how much better Generico would of been in this role.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I liked them. They felt like a real tag team. We need more of those teams. The bull was a fun addon to it and get it whole a feeling of early days of wrestling where it was more about gimmicks and costumes.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I just had a flashback of the Gobbledy Gooker when that guy in the bull costume ran out. 1995 WWF is back. Just need Men on a Mission to comeback now. fpalm


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

They have potential. They need to milk the Ole thing and get El Torito involved in the action from time to time. They certainly have the wrestling ability to be a good tag team.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

No comment. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Natsuke said:


> IWC: No Fun Allowed


I even have a bit fun seeing some Santino, and he's a goof. I don't consider cringing a fun deal imo. sorry.


----------



## Este Chico (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

At first I thought it was Rosa dressed as the bull. That would have been great.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

This almost tops Brodus Clay's repackaged debut in the "WTF" category


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Los Matadores was trash. Please keep them off of my Television screen forever.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I was so shocked by the mini bull showing up that I kinda zoned out from the actual match. I think once the new-ness wears off I'll be able to give it more of an actual shot as a comedy tag team.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Lol, so many serious wrasslin fans in this thread.

On another note, why does everyone think they have El Generico employed if they don't want him to get over with fans and sell them tickets/merchandise?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Ehh I'm neutral about it. I thought they was being build as serious contenders until I saw their "cartoonish" entrance. It wasn't a bad debut, just wasn't what I expected but atleast they are already over with the audience. The _"OLE"_ chant will catch on and El Torito as the mascot for them is a good special attraction for the kids.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Ehh I'm neutral about it. *I thought they was being build as serious contenders until I saw their "cartoonish" entrance*. It wasn't a bad debut, just wasn't what I expected but atleast they are already over with the audience. The _"OLE"_ chant will catch on and El Torito as the mascot for them is a good special attraction for the kids.


Their video packages were "cartoonish" leading up to their re debut.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I thought they were going to be more serious as well. At least come in funny, but then really fuck shit up in the ring. Was expecting an impressive debut against The Real Americans


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Can't really get behind people whose gimmick is to abuse animals as a pastime.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

That was a fucking abomination. They need to be kept off TV permanently. fpalm


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

The debut was okay. Not horrible though. I can understand why they went that direction. They needed a face tag team that the fans would get behind and they came up with this.

With that said, I still don't see Primo and Epico having a long big successful push with this.


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Great theme and alright entrance, but they simply won't last long. With such a cartoonish, joke gimmick like this...they'll end up being on RAW for a few weeks winning matches against jobbers and getting decent reactions, and then they'll slowly end up getting less positive reactions from the crowd, end up being on Main Event, and then Superstars, and eventually not even being on TV at all! Pretty much the same as Tons of Funk/Brodus Clay.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Aloverssoulz said:


> Can't really get behind people whose gimmick is to abuse animals as a pastime.


In terms of animal abuse, it really is not any worse than buying a burger or McNuggets or something.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

The gimmick isn't great, but to think that this was going to be serious seems ridiculous to me. I won't even rant about the person saying they thought it would be a serious reflection of Mexican wrestling because that's even more ludicrous for a lot of reasons.

My only real disappointment with the debut was the fact that the match was terrible. No innovative offense, no real tempo and a finisher that is alright at best. I'll not moan about them appearing as of yet but hopefully the action improves, and El Torito can do more than just bounce about.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



IndPr said:


> Great theme and alright entrance, but they simply won't last long. With such a cartoonish, joke gimmick like this...they'll end up being on RAW for a few weeks winning matches against jobbers and getting decent reactions, and then they'll slowly end up getting less positive reactions from the crowd, end up being on Main Event, and then Superstars, and eventually not even being on TV at all! Pretty much the same as Tons of Funk/Brodus Clay.


I gotta agree with this. The gimmick doesn't have much staying power in my opinion.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



BlueRover said:


> In terms of animal abuse, it really is not any worse than buying a burger or McNuggets or something.


I know I for one stick my McNuggets with lots of barbed spears before I finish them off


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



BlueRover said:


> In terms of animal abuse, it really is not any worse than buying a burger or McNuggets or something.


Pretty sure the cows in meat production are killed painlessly as opposed to bulls tortured in front of crowds for entertainment.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Gotta love the hate on guys who have a gimmick when the general consensus on this forum is that people need more gimmicks and get rid of the bland ones.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

:lol Seems like i'm the only one here who likes Los matadores..

Ole!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Loved El Torito. I'll give Los Matadores a while before judging them though I did like their finisher.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I thought it was underwhelming.
Firstly I was disappointed that they didn't use the music in the teaser but rather a new theme music which sucks more than the one in the music.
Could not get what the midget was supposed to be doing. Also surprised they hadn't teased him.
They made no impact,no sense.
Seems like a wasted opportunity. Don't see them getting much bigger than being tag team title holders at some point.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

It was terrible but we all knew it was going to be, and it would be nice if tag teams used moves that rely on the tag partner for help. These matches always feel like single matches with another person tagging in.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

When that pimp music kicks in.


----------



## Mani-Man (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> It was terrible but we all knew it was going to be, and it would be nice if tag teams used moves that rely on the tag partner for help. These matches always feel like single matches with another person tagging in.


With a name like that i didnt expect to much from you........you are not a happy person that enjoys simple things in life like the los matadores.


Their debut reminded me how much i miss the good old gimmick wrestler.


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Aloverssoulz said:


> Can't really get behind people whose gimmick is to abuse animals as a pastime.


Did you hate Pirate Paul Burchill as well?

Anyway, I thought their debut was alright. The crowd seems to like them already, which is always a plus.


----------



## The_Los_Matadores (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

And the new era begins.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

The only thing that can make this shit worth my time is if they bring back The Swagger Soaring Eagle when Los Matadores inevitably feud with The Real Americans. I like Santino. I like 3MB. That debut for LM was lackluster IMO, it has nothing to do with wrestling being SRS BIZNISS IZ BEST 4 BIZNISS!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

It was horrible to watch. I was expecting something cheesy but this was the extra strong kind of cheese, The New Generation Era wasn't even this cheesy! They seem great in the ring though so I give them that much credit, but my god that entrance debut was so bad I turned the channel just so I could register what happened, I turned back a minute later to finally see their ring work, thankfully good timing .

Ring work is great
The entrance has got to go though


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Dreadful debut, we already have enough fucking joke acts for fucks sake.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Ithil said:


> Pretty sure the cows in meat production are killed painlessly as opposed to bulls tortured in front of crowds for entertainment.


Your information is extremely incorrect, sir it would be like suggest the 6 million Jews went for a vacation during the Holocaust.

This is how the vast majority of cows in meat production are treated: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcS0oZF6V_c


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I laughed during that whole match.I mean it was a bad enough gimmick as is then they dressed a midget up as a bull and it was too much for me.
I literally had this face going on when the bull showed up.








Countdown to segments with Santino,Khali and Hornswoggle in 5 4 3 2 ...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

This debut wasn't Shockmaster bad....but it was bad (although Shockmaster's bad debut was mostly an accident, this was on purpose!). When I saw the mini-bull come out, I was like "And that's the end of that". 

Seriously, I felt like I had just time warped back to 1995 where characters like this were the norm.


----------



## Adverseer (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I thought it was absolutely awful. I really hope this isn't the next obnoxious shitty gimmick being shoved down everyone's throats.

I thought for sure I heard people trying to start some sort of chant showing their displeasure, but couldn't make it out.

Phantasio is a better gimmick than this crap.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I was lol'ing. That "El Torito" character was so weird it was awesome :lol


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

That was awful. They shouldn't have debuted on Raw, they should have debuted on Smackdown and slowly try to build a connection with the fans. Well, at least they didn't debut them at Wrestlemania with a victory over Chris Jericho & Christian.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I had no idea what was going on but It was entertaining.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Didn't impress me at all. It was awful and it sucked really bad. Tired of such gimmicks, there are way too many already in the wwe. Triple H, This is certainly not good for business.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



saadzown said:


> Didn't impress me at all. It was awful and it sucked really bad. Tired of such gimmicks, there are way too many already in the wwe. Triple H, This is certainly not good for business.


Yeah it sucked but it wasn't suppose to impress you. It's a kids act and aimed to kids. If you haven't noticed yet WWE is a kids show.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd rather see battle Kat, max moon, the Spiderman knockoff, road block, berserker, and the booty man or whatever beefcake called himself in wcw at one time. 

This is not a renaissance of the 80s Vince this is sheer brutality at its finest . This is murder of even that bad era of gimmicks


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Tbh the midget bull is great. Why are you guys complaining?

*IWC:* TAG TEA DIVISION SUCKS, ITS JUST A BUNCH OF RANDOM PAIRINGS

*WWE brings in an actual team dedicated to only tag team wrestling*

*IWC:* THESE GUYS SUCK, THEY'RE A JOKE, BLAH BLAH BLAH

like shut up and enjoy the product. The company doesn't need everyone to be the next Rock, Cena, Punk for crying out loud. There needs to be a middle and a bottom of the barrel too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

It was rather odd.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Pentegarn said:


> I know I for one stick my McNuggets with lots of barbed spears before I finish them off


Educate yourself on factory farming practices. McNuggets don't grow on trees last time I checked.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Isnt it just epico and primo ?


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I think it is primo and epico, Miss Rosa now.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Epico and primo primo means water I believe what dumb fucking names


----------



## ObiWorm (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



96powerstroker said:


> Epico and primo primo means water I believe what dumb fucking names


Epico means epic (that was easy) and Primo means cousin.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Great, mid 90's shit WWF gimmicks are back.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Max Moon and Battle Kat were talented despite their gimmicks.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



ObiWorm said:


> Epico means epic (that was easy) and Primo means cousin.


Primo means prime.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Why did the WWF stop the mini wrestler thing? I remember funny stuff with Hillbilly Jim and some minis vs King Kong Bundy and some minis. At least I think it was them. I don't remember seeing mini wrestlers in the attitude era (except gillberg) or modern era (other than hornswaggle). I don't see why we can't have more of them. Is it a PC thing?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> Why did the WWF stop the mini wrestler thing? I remember funny stuff with Hillbilly Jim and some minis vs King Kong Bundy and some minis. At least I think it was them. I don't remember seeing mini wrestlers in the attitude era (except gillberg) or modern era (other than hornswaggle). I don't see why we can't have more of them. Is it a PC thing?




Americans pretty much see midgets as comedy acts.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



saadzown said:


> Didn't impress me at all. It was awful and it sucked really bad. Tired of such gimmicks, there are way too many already in the wwe. Triple H, This is certainly not good for business.


AJ's right knee in your sig :miranda


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

It's good to see some fun and colourful characters.

It would be cool if we could get some more fun gimmicks in the future.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I seriously didn't mind it. I thought it was pretty cool actually. Not really sure how long they can keep this team interesting though, but I'll give it a chance.


----------



## tj9117 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

it was ok but could have been worse


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> Why did the WWF stop the mini wrestler thing? I remember funny stuff with Hillbilly Jim and some minis vs King Kong Bundy and some minis. At least I think it was them. I don't remember seeing mini wrestlers in the attitude era (except gillberg) or modern era (other than hornswaggle). I don't see why we can't have more of them. Is it a PC thing?


Gillberg was a normal sized man


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Why it might just work - Diego and Fernando debuted as faces, so the smark crowd won't initially ruin them with "Primo" and "Epico" chants - and the mini-bull mascot who will probably be more over than the team, especially with the kids. Primo and Epico could always go, but they were bland as hell, this is an attempt to give them a second chance. The Ole chant is also sing-a-long catchy enough in other sporting events and for other wrestlers. 

Also if fans do chant "Primo" and "Epico" the announcers could play dumb and sell it as the crowd calling the tandem Epic and Prime/#1.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I laughed at the little bull but the match was boring and they can't work a crowd.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

what is it about primo that just doesn't connect with fans. you could hear them want to cheer when he goes to a big spot but then all the air just lets out of the crowd when he does it.... dude tries so hard and is pretty good in the ring, but even under a mask there's still something...missing? charisma is a hell of a drug I spose...


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

It was a lot of fun and I enjoyed it. Certainly not boring as one guy in the front tried to chant. Will it have long lasting ability I don't know, depends how written but it's colorful and entertaining cruiserweight action with a cool flippy midget. It's good for business.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

They needed a better finisher or something a bit more flashy in the moveset, headscissors don't impress the crowd anymore. Was expecting the little guy to be part of the finishes, like distract the ref then slingshot him with the ropes.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

These guys are not any more exciting than Epico and Primo.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Not surprised at all that they would go there with them, just like Fandango.

Maybe they will be OK. I am a fan of their ring work, so I think they will put on good matches even if the gimmick sucks.


----------



## leatherface24 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I dont know if anyone posted this but holy shit this is that little bull testicle in mexico workin it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdEp5Gue94


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I thought their debut was garbage.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

The crowd was garbage anyway, they will get a better reaction with a crowd that isnt completely dead

Good fun debut IMO, awesome bull monkeydude.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Fucking debut blew dog!!,horrible horrible gimmick and made worse with that stupid Torro mascot smh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

I HATE Los Matadores. It was like we don't get it the fact that they should be bull fighters. So the WWE decided to have a midget portray a bull. Why not have Los Matadores carrying swords? I mean Bezerker did carry a sword and a shield to the ring. Another thing, why are the bull fighters wearing masks? Would a REAL bull fighter carry a mask that could be ripped to shreads by his opponent: the bull? Or is the masks just to disguise the fact they are Epico and Primo? Why didn't the had Prince Albert Wear a mask once he came back as Tensai? What happend to the manager of Tensai he used to punch before his matches? Is Funk and covering your body with tatoos and piercings popular for a japanese oriented man as Tensai should be?

The finishing move doesn't even have a name. Why is that double slam allowed? I mean, the referee should make sure only one person from each team is in the ring at the same time. He did Count so very slowly. So why aren't you disqualified for breaking the five Count anymore? I mean, you can basicly get in the ring as much as you want without being disqualified because the referee take ages to Count to five.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why it might just work - Diego and Fernando debuted as faces, so the smark crowd won't initially ruin them with "Primo" and "Epico" chants - and the mini-bull mascot who will probably be more over than the team, especially with the kids. Primo and Epico could always go, but they were bland as hell, this is an attempt to give them a second chance. The Ole chant is also sing-a-long catchy enough in other sporting events and for other wrestlers.
> 
> Also if fans do chant "Primo" and "Epico" the announcers could play dumb and sell it as the crowd calling the tandem Epic and Prime/#1.


The crowd were chanting "Primo" at one point, and the announcers (as to be expected) ignored it.

Why do they chant "Primo" at Los Matadores and not "Huskey Harris" (which would fit the chant rhythm better) at Bray Wyatt? Same reason they chant "Goldberg" at Ryback, the crowd (and by extension, us) don't want to be treated like idiots. We know he's the same character as Goldberg or just Primo & Epico, so don't treat us like kids as if we couldn't tell the difference.

Why not just treat Primo & Epico better? If they want a decent Tag-Team division, why not just make Primo & Epico look better? Making them mexican matadores, isn't going to make them look better.

And as for the little guy, El Torito, he's got more talent than Primo & Epico (or whatever stupid names they have now) put together.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



AlienND said:


> The crowd were chanting "Primo" at one point, and the announcers (as to be expected) ignored it.
> 
> Why do they chant "Primo" at Los Matadores and not "Huskey Harris" (which would fit the chant rhythm better) at Bray Wyatt? Same reason they chant "Goldberg" at Ryback, the crowd (and by extension, us) don't want to be treated like idiots. We know he's the same character as Goldberg or just Primo & Epico, so don't treat us like kids as if we couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> ...


If by crowd you mean 1 asshole?

He chanted Primo 3 times and shut up for the rest of the match because he realized nobody else was joining in.

Also Bray Wyatt got Husky Harris chants on his debut and never again after


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



AlienND said:


> so don't treat us like kids as if we couldn't tell the difference.


This is the most stupid shit people say when it comes to why you chant another gimmicks name to them. WE ALL know they are the same people. WE DO, but we shut up because they are playing another character. The kids in this case are those who think they are smart and chant the past gimmick names and doesnt fcking think. Those smart guys are the stupid fans. 

I´ma chant RAAMMMBOOO RAAAMBOO in the next Rocky movie, because the movie company shouldnt treat me like a kid and think im stupid that I dont know Rocky is Rambo...'


----------



## heelorton (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

Hornswoggle I bet is sweating like crazy knowing his job is about up(hopefully).


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't really fall into this IWC category of "hate anything which isn't dead serious", here's my opinion..

These guys are going to be lot more over than you think, it was a nice little entrance - plus the little bull monkey dude - a nice little lighthearted combination IMO. There was one asshole in the crowd shouting Primo, but who cares about some little IWC attention seeker? Also the crowd was dead anyway, not because of Los Matadores.

The wrestling was aesthetically pleasing to watch, some nice moves in there.

Overall, there is lot of old farts on this forum who cry because they think wrestling should dead serious all the time. Wake up, you are watching grown men in spandex pretending to clobber each other silly.



FredForeskinn said:


> This is the most stupid shit people say when it comes to why you chant another gimmicks name to them. WE ALL know they are the same people. WE DO, but we shut up because they are playing another character. The kids in this case are those who think they are smart and chant the past gimmick names and doesnt fcking think. Those smart guys are the stupid fans.
> 
> I´ma chant RAAMMMBOOO RAAAMBOO in the next Rocky movie, because the movie company shouldnt treat me like a kid and think im stupid that I dont know Rocky is Rambo...'


So true.

WWE isn't trying to treat you like you are stupid, if people think that they are actually stupid themselves.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I like em. They were the only thing that made RAW worth watching last week for me. I think they'll be tag team champions for sure. There's no point in the shield being the champions in there current roles.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

This is what I think since a long time. I just hate the current position of The Shield in the midcard. They are always going to win, no matter who will face them. The tag team division could be gold without them and the midcard, well they had to bring on people like Ziggler who was a Main-Eventer to face them so I believe they are bad choices to be champions and decrease the quality of the roster. The same with Curtis Axel who can't lose the title since he is in a feud with Punk. They need to lose the title really soon


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*

It is a fun OTT gimmick.

Loved it.

Stop being so serious.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

They should have Rosa Mendes come out dressed as a rooster... call her Roosita.

This is pathetic.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Casadros said:


> It is a fun OTT gimmick.
> 
> Loved it.
> 
> Stop being so serious.


This. It always blows my mind how seriously people take professional wrestling.


----------



## Robmaniac (Oct 2, 2013)

ceeder said:


> They should have Rosa Mendes come out dressed as a rooster... call her Roosita.
> 
> This is pathetic.


Lol, that is funny, reping


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

As I expected, loved it. 
Entrance was awesome. :agree:

Also Torito :clap


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It's terrible but they will go back to doing what Primo & Epico were doing before. Superstars matches are in their near future. El Torito is actually putting the tiny nail in their coffin.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Eclairal said:


> This is what I think since a long time. I just hate the current position of The Shield in the midcard. They are always going to win, no matter who will face them. The tag team division could be gold without them and the midcard, well they had to bring on people like Ziggler who was a Main-Eventer to face them so I believe they are bad choices to be champions and decrease the quality of the roster. The same with Curtis Axel who can't lose the title since he is in a feud with Punk. They need to lose the title really soon


Agreed with that. I still think putting the midcard titles on The Shield was a bad move, since they are way above them. If anything, they should have won the titles and then immediately vacated them. As it is, the US title is more prestigious and relevant than the WHC, and the tag titles are way ahead of the tag team division which is really hurting it, and I can't see any way for this to change without The Shield losing to a far inferior team.

As for Axel, he shouldn't have won the IC title for a different reason, because he sucks. He should have dropped it to Fandango or someone before this feud with Punk.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The wrestling was pretty much the same as in their old gimmick, i thought Rosa Mendez would come out but than a little guy wearing a bull outfit came through the smoke, wtf. The Fandango gimmick already fell short soon and that is a much more serious gimmick, these guys will be jobbing soon, just like the failed gimmick of Brodus Clay and Tensai.


----------



## split_spades (Aug 11, 2013)

I really hate the gimmick so I don't care if they're jobbers.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Soulrollins said:


> :lol Seems like i'm the only one here who likes Los matadores..
> 
> Ole!


Same :L


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

The gimmick is fun, the entrance and music is solid, and the little bull guy actually has athletic ability unlike Hornswoggle and Khali and other comedy acts. I enjoyed it, the crowd were into it, and hopefully it will allow Primo and Epico to run with a real gimmick and show some character.

Not sure on the pink Zorro masks but maybe that's just because of the Susan G Koman thing - they'd look totally badarse with a black or red version.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Costumes are part of the problem or they are doing for 80s quality ring gear, seen amateur cosplayers with better quality.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat theme song!

Could've easily fit in the New Generation Era :lol


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



DonkMunk316 said:


> Isnt it just epico and primo ?



It can't be them since their profiles are still shown on the website :troll


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Los Matadores Debut*



Tobit said:


> It can't be them since their profiles are still shown on the website :troll


But what about the guy chanting Primo during their match? I guess he must of just been a Primo mark I know that's a thing


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Masked Janos said:


> The gimmick is fun, the entrance and music is solid, and the little bull guy actually has athletic ability unlike Hornswoggle and Khali and other comedy acts. I enjoyed it, the crowd were into it, and *hopefully it will allow Primo and Epico to run with a real gimmick and show some character.*
> 
> Not sure on the pink Zorro masks but maybe that's just because of the Susan G Koman thing - they'd look totally badarse with a black or red version.


They had a real gimmick ... you know ... Primo & Epico? ... there was nothing wrong with that gimmick, just WWE creative fucking it up again.

"Primo & Epico aren't getting over ... what shall we do?"

"Well, the crowds might get behind them if we give them a decent push."

"No, I've a better idea, let's take them off TV for a while and repackage them as ..." (pulls a bit of paper out of a hat) "MATADORS! ... we'll need a midget as a bull"

"Hornswoggle?"

Five minutes later when the laughter dies down

"Are you nuts? ... clear your desk and collect your payslip ... I want you no longer employed in this company in ten minutes ... where was I? Oh yes, Hornswoggle is spent, we need a new midget ... someone with actual talent."


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

AlienND said:


> They had a real gimmick ... you know ... Primo & Epico? ... there was nothing wrong with that gimmick, just WWE creative fucking it up again.


That was no gimmick. They had no character or depth at all and were just 'those two guys'. This is at least better than the nothing they had to work with before.

Most annoying thing about them for me is that they didn't just use that badass song from their promos. Their actual music sounds... not good.

They'll probably last about as long as the Highlanders. I was somewhat excited for the debut but wasn't too impressed. It wasn't too awful but nothing impressive either. Not too sure how I feel about the bull and everything yet either.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is their song funk?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I found El Torito interesting indeed. He is the main attraction of the show atm. Just saying. We will see how far WWE will go with those guys.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

do mexicans actually like this type of wrestling? like sin cara and los matadores. or is this white people's insulting view of what mexicans like? i'm actually hoping it's the latter. 

btw, loved the fake tweets sent out by wwe employees during their match. read "that's the greatest entrance ever in wwe history" and another one was "i love los matadores". both tweets were halfway into their match when nothing any good had happened yet. completely planted tweets.

wwe likes their tweets just like they like the crowd noise on smackdown broadcasts: fake.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

That team is MNM and T&A all over again but instead of having a hot chick as their attraction, a fucking midget dressed as a bull is getting all of the attention. lol


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Primo and epico are two talented guys and they're finally getting TV time..........what seems to be the problem?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

El Torrito is the true lucha. I have no problem with Los Matadores but they're not 100% lucha being in WWE as long as they have. Being lucha isn't what's needed for me to enjoy them but Torrito is the highlight of the Los Matadores gimmick.


----------



## DeathB (Oct 16, 2013)

Does no one else see a future connection between Ryback's 'BULL'y Storyline and Los Matadores? Maybe a Curtis Axel and Ryback vs Los Matadores story arc?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DeathB said:


> *Does no one else see* a future connection between Ryback's 'BULL'y Storyline and Los Matadores? Maybe a Curtis Axel and Ryback vs Los Matadores story arc?


Nope.


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't stand this team. For a lucha team they are slow as hell. Torito is the only thing I enjoy about them...


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

There fuking horrible 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lex_Luthor (Oct 14, 2013)

I like them. Their gimmick is works, I like their somewhat graceful double team move and finisher. There theme is awesome too, my one nitpick is that I feel they should have distinguishing attire, like one wears a different colour from the other


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> *There* fuking horrible
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Lex_Luthor said:


> I like them. Their gimmick is works, I like their somewhat graceful double team move and finisher. *There* theme is awesome too, my one nitpick is that I feel they should have distinguishing attire, like one wears a different colour from the other


CM Punk would like a word with you ...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

paska said:


> Can't stand this team. For a lucha team they are slow as hell. Torito is the only thing I enjoy about them...


What makes you think they're a Lucha team?


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

WTF352 said:


> Primo and epico are two talented guys and they're finally getting TV time..........what seems to be the problem?


Their gimmick sucks and they'll be jobbing by next year.


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> What makes you think they're a Lucha team?


Well they are pretty clearly being sold to fans as one.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

paska said:


> Well they are pretty clearly being sold to fans as one.


It seems like they're being sold to the fans as Matadors to me.

I don't think I've heard them being called a Lucha team once. They're certainly highflyers but a Lucha team they are not.


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> It seems like they're being sold to the fans as Matadors to me.
> 
> I don't think I've heard them being called a Lucha team once. They're certainly highflyers but a Lucha team they are not.


I think their style is enough for them to be Lucha team, Matadors is just the gimmick. This is purely a technical thing.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Its for the kids. On paper sounds like a good idea. In reality of TV it looks terrible and I wouldn't like my non wrestling friends to see it.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, they are already gone from our minds after that debut, not even a feud going just poof, gone. Only saw them promoting the WWE Shop last week on Raw.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

They don't have anyone to wrestle, there are only two heel teams on the roster and they've beaten them both.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Boy, WWE sure loves having a roster full of guys doin' nothing. Add Los Matadores to that list.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't understand repackaging guys and then burying them. I like these guys, there's no reason they shouldn't be on SD at least.


----------

